
Statistics reveals more precise insight into upward mobility between generations - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-09/asa-srn091217.php
======
frgtpsswrdlame
Here's an early draft:
[http://www.rcfea.org/RePEc/pdf/wp16-13.pdf](http://www.rcfea.org/RePEc/pdf/wp16-13.pdf)

